# Cool Cross!



## John2016 (Apr 11, 2016)

This little guy is two months old, his father is a golden X silver sebright cross and his mother is a silver duckwing oegb! I can already tell he'll have an attitude haha.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm surprised to see his skin so dark with the mixes going on. 

He's certainly a good looking little guy.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

He's certainly a cute little guy. I love his coloring.


----------

